# Preparing for agility: What should I train?



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey guys,

Sorry if this is a redundant thread. I tried reading through but there's just a lot of info about a lot of different sports. Overload. 

I have a 16 week old corgi who I'm hoping to do agility with. From my understanding, I can't do it until he's a year old because his bones, spine, joints, etc., need to be stronger. But since I'm working on basic obedience, I'm wondering if there's anything I should start training or keeping in mind. 

For instance, I read here someone mention they were giving treats from the wrong hand for agility, or that using the opposite hand was easier anyway. Things like that. (By the way, how do you give your dogs treats during training? He nips at my hands so I've just started tossing them on the floor. He's also very, um, short... so it helps my back to toss.)

Right now, he has a mediocre sit, a solid down, and a REALLY good stay. I know that's kind of backwards, but I'll roll with it. The other things he is learning are more like "Go to your bed" and such. But is there anything I should add that will help with agility? Like how to get him to follow my pointing or something?

Thanks!!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I would get this book! There are tons of things you can be doing now to build foundation skills. This book lays it all out for you. It's fabulous.

http://www.amazon.com/Agility-Right...&sr=8-1&keywords=agility+right+from+the+start

I tell everyone to get it! So worth the cost!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Look around for an agility foundations class. You don't want your pup jumping and doing weaves or full sized contacts until grown but right now you can teach all sorts of fun things that are extremely important in agility. Find a qualified teacher and learn it the right way. 

Going to his bed is great, one of the first things we did in class was learn to go away from the handler around a cone. Envy that stay. 5 year old Ginger didn't have one until we started agility foundations. I had been working extremely hard on the cue for months, only seeing all the other dogs with great stays in class got her to realize it was a good thing. Stinker!

Ginger isn't all that short, 15", but my back hurts after a class of hand treating her too. I sometimes toss the treat in front of her as well. Depends on what you are doing. Coming to you for a front cross and training the contact board, probably from your hand at first. Going away from you then tossing is likely the thing to do.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Recall. So much recall. I just finished an intro agility class and the teams that had the most trouble were struggling with their dogs zooming off in overexcitement.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

parus said:


> Recall. So much recall. I just finished an intro agility class and the teams that had the most trouble were struggling with their dogs zooming off in overexcitement.


Uh, yes. This. Haha, Not that I didn't work on recall like crazy when he was young, but the main issue we had was with recall.


----------

